# When you don't have a lathe...



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

But you DO have a CNC, improvise! I was asked to make a plug to go into the end of this boat prop so the plug can be engraved with the boat name. An older couple sold their large boat to a younger man and they told him of all the times they went on 3 and 4 day trips out into the Gulf off the coast of Louisiana and took their kids and grandkids.

Because the new owner planned some upgrades, including newer props, he thought it would be a nice gesture to have a Walnut plug put into one prop and give it to the older couple as a sentimental keepsake.

So I cut the plug on the CNC and now just have to shoot some lacquer on it so the laser shop can engrave the boat name. They'll epoxy it into place.

































Not worthy of a video but an odd request, for me anyway, so I figured I'd share it with y'all.
David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice Job David!

You know... put a large bowl on the table w/ that prop
and before you know it you'll mixing lots of cake mix, pancake,
etc well ya got the idea. Kitchen in the shop. Mixing cement
is not advisable.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Interesting project, ya never know what someone's gonna want. I guess now you need to start researching laser engravers!! 😉


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> ...I guess now you need to start researching laser engravers!! 😉


All right, an excuse to buy a new tool!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I think they're actually going to use their new $45k color machine on this. When they finish with it I'll do my best to get photos.

David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The new owner is a heck of a nice guy. That is an awesome gift. Great idea


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Play by the golden rule.

If they got the gold -- they make the rules.

Being able to make "personal" and "one of a kind" items with a CNC is kind of neat, ain't it??


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes sir, it is. This was really hardly worth posting but I thought it was cool little project so I decided to share it with y'all. And it was neat that it fit perfectly - I liked that part. :wink:

David


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Great post. Thanks for the photos. The other side of the story is that if you have a CNC but no drill.... and every size/type of bits and hole saws, it takes just a few moments to draw up a toolpath to make nearly any size of hole with the CNC. 

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job, David. I bet the finished project will look great. A very nice gift for the couple from the new owner.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

The laser shop sent me a photo of the finished boat prop with the Walnut plug I cut. They used their new color machine to match the colors and artwork of the boat name. The boat owner was ecstatic, so on to the next project! 









David


----------

